# 1 Movie to Rewatch for the first time



## Eamon Burke (Nov 15, 2011)

If you could erase every memory of ever seeing one movie, and watch it again for the first time ever, what would it be?

 epsi: 






Mine: The Godfather. I saw it when I was a LITTLE kid for the first time, and didn't really get it all. As I watched it again and again as I grew up, I understood more and more of it, but never got the experience of really taking in the whole movie as an appreciating adult. I still love it, it's one of the all-time greats, but I wish I could see it again, understanding everything, and not knowing what is going to happen next!


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Matrix


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2011)

All of Kubrick's movies. Most of Hitchcock's & Scorsese's as well.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 16, 2011)

Just one, sir! That's the challenge. Picking just. one.



unkajonet said:


> The Matrix


 
I find the Matrix to be infinitely re-watchable. It's great every time.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 16, 2011)

Alien.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love to see The Terminator on the big screen, it's one of my favorite movies and I've only experienced it on TV.


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 16, 2011)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Shack


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 16, 2011)

Harlem Nights.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 16, 2011)

macmiddlebrooks said:


> Alien.


 
Yes. This is probably my favorite movie of all and one that never loses its intensity in rewatching. I would, however, be interested to find out how I would react to seeing it for the first time now. I've introduced a lot of people who aren't normally scifi or horror fans to it and it always gets a good reception, so I wonder how things would be if the tables were turned.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 16, 2011)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 16, 2011)

Oldboy.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 16, 2011)

Currently it's a tossup between the Lord of the Rings trillogy and Last of the Mohicans with Danial Day Lewis, my wife hates when I watch Last of the Mohicans because I drag out my muzzleloaders and "get that funny look in my eyes"...


----------



## ecchef (Nov 16, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> The Usual Suspects


 
Ooooh...Good one!

I forgot about my absolute favorite...The Third Man.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 16, 2011)

Platoon


----------



## ecchef (Nov 16, 2011)

The Seven Samurai
Apocalypse Now Redux
M
The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly
Metropolis


----------



## Twistington (Nov 16, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> The Usual Suspects


 
yeah, that was the first that came to my mind when i saw the title of the thread.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 16, 2011)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Nov 16, 2011)

Fight Club


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 16, 2011)

It would have to be a thriller or psycho drama as that moment will never come back in a second watching. 

My nominations would be: Silence of the Lambs (my first choice), John Carpenter's The Thing, and maybe The Usual Suspects.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 16, 2011)

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Fight Club



Also good.

Memento.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 16, 2011)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 16, 2011)

I liked Reds.


----------



## half_hack (Nov 16, 2011)

Groundhog Day. :lol2:

In line with the OP, i watched both Alien and The Birds for the first time when I was waayy too young and they freaked me right out. Actually, come to think of it, most of hte Planet of the Apes movies fall into that category too. They always seemed to be on TV on sunday afternoons as a kid. They freaked me right out. It would be nice to see these movies without feeling like a freaked out 6-8yr old all over again.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 16, 2011)

Fracture with Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 16, 2011)

Inception.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 16, 2011)

Goodfellas.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 17, 2011)

Wayne's World. Excellent!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> My nominations would be: Silence of the Lambs (my first choice), John Carpenter's The Thing, and maybe The Usual Suspects.
> 
> k.





The Thing! My favorite horror movie EVAH


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> The Thing! My favorite horror movie EVAH



And they are now remaking it. Let's see how it comes out.

k.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 17, 2011)

The Notebook. God I love that movie!! Just kiddin A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> And they are now remaking it. Let's see how it comes out.
> 
> k.



LIKE CRAP! The Carpenter one is not dated yet! No reason to remake it at all. I'm a hater.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> LIKE CRAP! The Carpenter one is not dated yet! No reason to remake it at all. I'm a hater.



I'm with you on that one. The odds are against them.

k.


----------



## GLE1952 (Nov 18, 2011)

Predator
Jurassic Park

Glen


----------

